# D-D ring is 8.5 inches - saddle width?



## ever_hopeful (5 May 2010)

I'm thinking of looking at a second hand saddle. 17 in seat, and 8.5 inches at front between the d's. It's for my 16.2 TBxWB. 

Anyone know what 8.5 inches approximately equates to in width? I.e. medium, wide?

Also, I'm only 5'1" and don't really need a big seated saddle, but would 17in on a 16.2 look too small on the horse? I've never worried in the past, but then I've usually owned 15.2 max.


----------



## millitiger (5 May 2010)

the D to D measurement is pretty useless as it doesn't take into account how much padding is inside the D rings between the horse and the topside of the saddle.

also D's are positioned in different places on different makes of saddles.

can you not find out what width your current saddle is instead or get a fitter to fit the new saddle?

regarding length of saddle- depends how long your horse is through the back.
its not what it looks like, but how the weight is distributed.

if the horse is long the best thing can be to get a bigger saddle base with a smaller seat- i.e. the part of the saddle next to the horse is 18" but the seat can be 16".


----------



## Bens_Mum (5 May 2010)

Depending on the flocking I would say Medium- Med/Wide...


----------



## ever_hopeful (5 May 2010)

Millitiger: I can't use his old saddle as this will be his first. He's 3. He wears a 6'6 rug so is pretty average in length for his height. 

The saddle I am thinking of is listed on eBay - if it helps the listing number is 280502084614 and there are a few photos. I'd want it for backing and plan to buy a custom fit saddle once he's muscled up and matured a bit.


----------



## millitiger (5 May 2010)

imo you would be far, far better off getting a saddler to fit a saddle to your horse than buying off eBay if you aren't really sure on sizings.

this will be THE most important saddle you ever get for your horse.

if cost is an issue have you looked at getting a Thorowgood or similar fitted?
that is what my 4yro is in as he isn't getting a 'proper' leather saddle until he is 6 or 7 and finished maturing.

have you used a flexicurve to see what width your horse is?


----------

